# Foremost Swinger



## Blane Waters (Nov 20, 2017)

Alright so I picked up a Foremost Swinger last night and it has a 3 speed click shifter on it. 
It is in immaculate condition and it also has the redline tires.
ill post a pic later 
It is yellow in color
How much do yall think it is worth?


----------



## deathkrate (Dec 22, 2017)

Interested in selling it?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 27, 2017)

In my opinion $150. - $1,000.+ depending on the model, original parts and condition... Please post some pics! 

Thanks


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 27, 2017)

I have two of them in pieces that are 5 speed. 20" rear wheel 16" front wheel, ramshorn handlebars and drag brake.


----------



## deathkrate (Dec 28, 2017)

Interested in selling frankster41?


----------

